# Ideas for stocking a 55 gallon?  Maybe a fish w/ the personality of a dog?



## moonbunny (13 May 2013)

Hi all,

I'm dearly seeing ideas/inspiration for lightly stocking my 55 gal.  I've just researched fish until I'm numb, lol!  Currently the tank has 2 bn plecos w/ compromised fins that have healed following a bacterial infection that I tried everything to cure.  They're the only occupants for now and I hope to design the tank for their pleasure for surviving so much.

Ideally, I think I might like to find one more pleco to keep the other two company (probably a separate species as I understand pleco's have lots of fry when they have the chance.)

I'm entertaining the idea of a few otos as I just got a led plant light and otos really are great cleaners (along with the bn plecos.)

And I'd *really* like a fish with the temperament of a dog--very interactive, happy to see you, kind of playful, peaceful and sweet.  I don't know what kind of tropical fish this would be (in a coldwater situation it would be a goldfish.  I've always had affectionate goldfish.)  

I'm partial to catfish, but it'd be nice to have diurnal fish in different levels of the tank.

And if it would keep all the fish happy, I wouldn't mind having some shoaling fish to dither and keep the peace.

I'm not married to a biotope, keeping all options open.

B/c of the new plant light, I'm working with a nursery in Canada that has snail-free, in-vitro plants, but right now I'm not sure how many plants there'll be or know much about the layout.  I'd like to have plants, but I can't break the bank.

The only other consideration I have is that the weather here will be 101 deg. F tomorrow and we'll stay in the triple digits (100-120+ deg.) for the next 5+ months, so I'd worry too much about getting fish by mail.	

I'm just seeking inspiration from fresh, agile minds  And I really appreciate the ideas.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Steve Smith (13 May 2013)

I'm not sure about compatibility, so please research first, but Puffer fish have great character and are amazing to watch.  Again, I don't know if a fresh water puffer would be compatible so check them out.


----------



## roadmaster (13 May 2013)

Water hardness,or lack thereof, would help me determine what fishes might do better over the long haul. 
If my water was hard alkaline for example,,I might not select fish that prefer soft acidic condition's ,or vice versa.
For Pleco's,, I might use several large pieces of driftwood with anubia attached,a few crypt's,some Vallisneria,and maybe some water sprite,or Pennywort floating on surface ,planted,or both.
My own 55 gal is set up just this way and houses (forgive non-scientific names) a pair of bristlenose,,Mustard spot Pleco,Clown Pleco,Rhino pleco (This one is getting a bit too large) and one approx 6 inch Gold Severum (very much puppy like). 
Would be careful selecting species of Pleco's. Some are quite territorial ,some are omnivore's,some are herbivore's,(could eat plant's)and other's are carnivorous.
Might consider Petricola Synodontis if catfish are desired .These stay relatively small  (about four inches) and are best kept in group's of at least five much like the more common corydora's.
Yo-Yo loaches might be consideration if no desire for stem plant's (many will dig em up as Adult fish).
Lot's of tetra species are forgiving with water chemistry(ie) Lemon tetra's,Pristella Tetra's,Bleeding heart,Columbian,Congo,are a few I have kept in moderately hard water for a few year's without issues.Other's perform better,longer,with soft water IMHO.
Barb's are another group of fishes that aren't too demanding in my expierience.
Hope some of this help's.


----------



## IanD (13 May 2013)

Boesemani rainbow fish tend to be responsive to their carers. Mine always watch me when I move near the tank in case there's some food coming. These are a hardwater community fish that are very colourful. There are lots of rainbowfish species varying in size and colour and all make good community fish.

I remember the carers of Cichlids such as convicts and oscars describing their fish as having dog like behaviour such as begging for food. Cichlids can be aggresive and, like all fish, need research before purchase.


----------



## IanD (13 May 2013)

I should add that a single Oscar would be too big for a 55g tank and would probably ruin any attempts at aquascaping.


----------



## frothhelmet (14 May 2013)

captive-bred angelfish become quite tame and would work with the plecs. Like steve said, puffers have the most personality of any fish I am aware of, but would like pick at your plecs---damaging and eventually killing them...


----------



## frothhelmet (15 May 2013)

Just read about Channa sp. "Assam" or Channa Bleheri, that could be viable too, as apparently it has a lot of personality and doesnt grow as big as other snakeheads.


----------



## OllieNZ (16 May 2013)

A good article about C. Bleheri The Snakehead Forum • View topic - The Rainbow Snakehead By J.Vierke Translated by uli


----------

